# Lone pigeon on a college campus - unable to fly



## Jamuko

Hi~ I'm new around here, but a long-time bird lover. I currently live on a college campus located in the city, and so naturally there have been pigeons around, but one has me (and my suitemate) a little worried.

It was when I noticed a single pigeon returning to my dorm's courtyard alone that something struck me as unusual. He (well, we call him a boy  ) was the only pigeon I've seen in that area, and the fact that he kept coming back and was never with another pigeon made me wonder. After keeping an eye on him for a while, I realized that he seemed unable to fly, which could be a reason for him to have been left behind from a flock. =( He can hop, which he does to get up stairs or through a gate, but he never flies.

I feel terrible for him because some students don't take so kindly to him like we do, and I've seen him being chased or shooed at by students on occasion. He is rather wary of people because of this. We've tried to give him food and water before, but he is too scared to take it unless we leave crumbs and stay far away from him.

Other than the sadness of being alone and unable to fly, he actually seems to be doing alright out there. He doesn't look skinny, and any injuries he may have aren't readily visible. He seems to find food well enough by hunting around the area (I have no idea where he's getting water, though). This is mainly why we've yet to call a shelter or try to take him in for help.

The other day we finally discovered where he roosts - under a stairwell next to the courtyard. Tonight we made a makeshift home for him and left it under there... a simple box shelter (no 'floor'). We lined it with cloth for a bit of insulation and cut an entryway for him (even wrote his name at the top like a doghouse - Pidgey  ). We also left some cotton balls and bread for him. I don't know if he'll make use of the box, but here's hoping. (I'd feel bad if he didn't, especially because we placed it where his favorite spot seemed to be. ) He did eat some of the breadcrumbs once we left for a while.

He seems to be doing okay, but it's getting cold out there... and I'm worried about him. Do you think he'll be alright surviving the winter here on his own, or should we do something more about it?

Thanks for any help, and sorry for the long post.


----------



## Reti

Thank you for your concern and help for this pigeon.
Chances are he won't make it out there on his own for too long. It is miracle he survived until now in his condition.
Is it possible you can take him in for now? 
Where are you located? Maybe we have members nearby who can help and take over his care.

Reti


----------



## Jamuko

Wow, really? =( I hope we can save him then...

Our college is in Richmond, VA. I could try to take him in, but not for too long because the dorm doesn't allow pets. I'd also feel bad since he'd probably be rather frightened if I did such a thing, but I suppose that's just something all pigeons have to face when being rescued.

Should I try to bring him in now? He'll probably be alright for the night at least, seeing as he has been for a while now, but if you think it's a good idea I'll do it. (I'll be away for a chunk of the day tomorrow though, so I'm not sure what I'd do with him then.)


EDIT: I really need to get some sleep, so I'm going to call it a night. With me leaving for much of tomorrow and being unable to watch over Pidgey during that time, I think it might put too much strain on him if I took him in now. I'll certainly bring him in tomorrow night though if that's what needs to be done. I've got a heating pad I could use, and that box home we made should do nicely for keeping him in temporarily.


----------



## Reti

Please, bring him in now. He is not safe out there if he cannot fly.
Even if you're not home most of the day he is still better off inside then outdoors.
You can place him in a box, keep him warm and offer him some water and seeds (bread is good as a filler, but it is not nutritious for a bird).

Reti


----------



## kittypaws

Hi Jamuko,

Thank you for caring about this little guy. Yes roosting under a stairwell is a sure sign that he can't fly up to a roost ( safe out of predators way).

As Reti, says bring him in - he sounds OK in himself if he is eating and drinking so can easily be left, in a box for periods of time with some food and water.

Regarding someone who can care for him in Virginia ( by the way I have visited Virginia, and I think its a great place....... ) there is a resources directory on this site that may have places in Virginia plus I know for a fact there are a couple of regular members who live in Virginia too who may be able to advise some places that you could take him.

Short term - get him in and I can assure you other members will be on later with more advice. 

Regards

Tania xx


----------



## Whitefeather

Welcome Jamuko,
Thank you for your concern about this poor pij.

I just want to reiterate what Reti & Tania have said, "*Please* do bring the little one in where he is out of harm's way." Pigeons are very easy to care for. 

Although he may look OK, other than he can't fly, he *isn't* OK. He is alerting all predators, two legged, four legged & clawed, that he is a easy catch.  

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Jamuko

He's probably a little bit safer from predators here than he would be out in complete open, since the dorm area is closed off with gates and I've never seen a four-legged animal in here (of course, that doesn't mean a cat couldn't get in if he wanted to).

I will follow this advice and take him in! We are going to go buy him some things in a few minutes. Where do I find pigeon seed mix? Would they have that at a regular pet store or would I have to find a wildlife or bird specialty place?

Also, when I bring him in should I put him in a totally dark area, or should I give him access to an area that is lit as well?


----------



## Whitefeather

Jamuko said:


> He's probably a little bit safer from predators here than he would be out in complete open, since the dorm area is closed off with gates and *I've never seen a four-legged animal in here *(of course, that doesn't mean a cat couldn't get in if he wanted to).
> 
> I will follow this advice and take him in! We are going to go buy him some things in a few minutes. *Where do I find pigeon seed mix?* Would they have that at a regular pet store or would I have to find a wildlife or bird specialty place?
> 
> Also, when I bring him in should I put him in a totally dark area, or should I give him access to an area that is lit as well?


Many thanks for taking in this sweet pij Jamuko.  

Perhaps there aren't any four legged predators around but from what you mentioned there are a few 'humans' that have displayed distasteful advances toward the poor bird.  

I would suggest placing him in a towel lined adequate size box, animal carrier, small cage, etc., for the time being. We usually suggest a quite, dark area away from human & animal traffic initially.
Observe his behavior for signs illness or injury, e.g., 'fluffing' up, watery droppings, not eating or drinking. Once he is settled in, you might want to check the inside of his mouth for any obstruction. Also check his keel (breast) bone. There should be a good amount of muscles on both sides. A sharp keel bone is an indication of startvation.
Here is a link you might want to review & follow. As has been said, if the little fella is grounded, there is a reason.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

You can pick up a good 'dove' mix at PetCo. As a temporary diet you can offer him a bit of wild bird seed.

Please let us know how things are coming along.
Any questions, please don't hesitate to post.

Thanks again for your kindness.  

Cindy


----------



## Victor

Hi there Jamuko and suitemate~

I just read your post tonight...a bit late but would like to commend you two for helping this poor pigeon in need. 

Were you able to secure him? How is Pidgey doing?


----------



## Jamuko

Phew! Today, what a day.

This morning we went to Petsmart and Target to find some things for him. Unfortunately we were unable to find dove mix (even Petsmart didn't have it; dunno if there is a PetCo nearby), so we had to settle for some wild bird seed. We also got him a few cheap towels, a food/water dish, a nice-sized box and newpapers.

At this point I ran out of time and was unable to retrieve him before leaving for the few hours I had planned, so I had to wait until afterwards to get him. This is when the day got worse... when I got back, he was not in his usual roost, and we couldn't find him anywhere in the courtyard either. (I suppose we might have scared him from that roost by checking on him somewhat often and giving him the box...) I was worried sick for him, and wishing I had brought him in earlier, especially with all the warnings from here about him not being safe. Well, after beating myself up over it for a while I decided to search the whole dorm area, and lo and behold, after looking in each and every stairwell and corner I finally found him asleep on a ledge I didn't even know existed. =)

I felt bad waking him from his peace, and had to be careful not to scare him into jumping off the ledge, but I managed to get him. He flapped a lot trying to get away and was very nervous... it was a little tough to grab him without bothering his wings too much (don't want to further any injury he may have). Once I had him close to me I kept him secure and tried to calm him down, which worked a little. Currently he is safe in his warm box, with a towel covering most of the opening to make him feel a little safer. I'm going to give him some food and water soon, once he feels more comfortable.

Needless to say, I am very relieved for now. I thought we might have lost our poor Pidgey.

Thank you all for your help on this matter. =) I'll keep you updated on Pidgey's status, and maybe we can figure out what to do with this little guy.


----------



## Victor

Great job securing Pidgey!

Wild bird seed is the closest to pigeon seed, so it will do fine. I do get my pigeon/dove mix from Pet co. 

Your water dish I am sure it is deep. Pigeons suck their water in as we do from a straw.

It is good that he is safe and warm. He will be nervous not knowing your intentions. Pigeons warm up to people quick. Speak softly to him and don't make any unnecessary moves or handle it unless you have to. 

Thanks again for making a difference between life and death for him.


----------



## Jamuko

Yay  he seems to be doing alright; a little wary of us still but that is to be expected.

Hmm, I didn't know that about the water dish. The one we got is only an inch or so deep (we went for a wide and shallow one after reading that they are famous for tipping over their bowls). Is that enough depth, or should we give him a deeper one? Also, is regular tap water okay, or should we give him filtered water? Right now he has bottled water in there.

Another question: if we put a towel over the top of the box, would this make him feel safe, or trapped/afraid of unknown? I didn't know which would be better. Right now there is no towel so the box is open at the top, but we turned off all the lights. Hope he sleeps well. =)

I have been making sure to speak softly to him with no sudden movements. I also coo to him sometimes in that pigeonly way (somehow I can do this, and birds always seem to be intrigued by it, hehe ). I hope he is comforted by this and not threatened or something.

I will edit this post soon with a photo!

EDIT! Here's our Pidgey. =) Not too great a photo, but I didn't want to startle him so I turned the flash off.










You can see his left wing hanging down a bit. =( That must be the injured one. The box might look uncomfy in this pic, but not to worry, there is a heating pad on one side and a towel underneath all that newspaper.


----------



## andinla

*Hi I just wanted*

to first say thank you for being so kind and helping the pigeon. A couple of things I wouldn't put a towel over the top of the box it may fall down over him. If you could get maybe a small screen to put over it.. but it doesn't sound like he would be flying out of it.

Also if you are going to be using a heating pad, cover it with a towel set on low, and make sure there is room in the box for the pigeon to walk off of the heat if he needs to, if you don't feel to much heat after 30 minutes you should set it on med heat, and then check it in 10 min to see how hot it is. 

One more thing pigeons need grit to digest their food and should be available for him at all times. You should be able to purchase some at a local feed store/ petco's might have some.

I hope you find someone close by who can help you with his recovery.

Thanks again
Andi


----------



## kittypaws

Well done for catching him! That's half the battle. 

Looking at the resources directory I could only see 3 in Virginia 

USA VA Alexandria Todd Luongo 703-625-6983 [email protected] 

USA VA Blacksburg Jackie Collins [email protected] http://www.starlingtalk.com Very experienced but retired avian rehabber 
*(Starlings mainly I assume but may have contacts?)*

USA VA Fairfax Potomac Valley Veterinary Hospital Dr. Rose Ann Fiskett 9553 Braddock Road 22032-2539 703-425-7387 

I don't know whether PETA ( who are in Virginia?) have any contacts either. They may have - I have seen articles by them "bigging up" pigeons so they should have contacts I would think.

He probably needs to see a vet to establish what’s wrong, that is if you are not able to see yourself ( i.e. its not obvious) - there are plenty of members that have experience of rehabbing pigeons and giving advice once we can ascertain the nature of his problems,

Giving him warmth, shelter, food and water is a good start - he has been getting by living on your campus without help so this extra boost will definitely assist him on the road to recover. 

Tania xx


----------



## Reti

Great job. I am glad the pigeons in now safe.
Has he eaten anything?
He looks healthy other than the hanging wing.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey

He's definitely an older bird and his ceres (the white part of his nose over the nostrils) is pretty wide. Don't know if this is true or not, but you'd almost think that he's related to a homing pigeon.

When you get a chance, let's feel that wing and compare it to the good one to see if there is any swelling or knots. You can go here and study the skeletal structure:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

There are several possibilities and the two most common are that he hurt the wing versus a disease that's causing arthritis in a joint of the wing. Your examination and description will help us figure it out, hopefully. Then we can prescribe a treatment.

Pidgey


----------



## Jamuko

Hehe! Pidgey the user, and Pidgey the bird!

Again, thanks for all help =) I think I'll wait a bit longer before examining his wing, because he still is wary of my hand coming into the box. I'll try to spend a lot of time with him today to get him used to my company.

Wow, homing pigeon? Even if it isn't true, that's pretty neat to think. Out of curiosity, how can you tell he is older? I wonder how long he's been living here...

And yep, I took the proper precautions with the pad.

As for the rehabbers, I actually used to live in Fairfax, and have a lot of friends up there. I'm going to be visiting in a couple weeks, so perhaps I should bring the pigeon up with me, so I can hand him over to Dr. Rose Ann Fiskett. =)

I'll try to get some grit today too.

He did seem to eat, and by looking at his food bowl it looks like he ate all the visible sunflower seeds, hehe. I remember when I was younger we used to feed the wild mourning doves by our house, and they loved the sunflower seeds best. I wonder if pigeons like them that much too.


----------



## Feefo

Thank you for rescuing this pigeon. It is the ones that somehow survive on the ground that touch me the most.

At the moment it is not clear whether he will be able to fly again, so if you hand him over to anyone please make certain that he will not be euthanased if he can't recover the ability to fly!

Cynthia


----------



## Jamuko

Quick update again: we got some grit. We couldn't find any "red grit" that is supposed to be used for pigeons, so we just got pet bird grit... hope that's alright (it can't be any worse than what he's been eating off the ground anyway, right?).

Gave him fresh food and water, and changed his newspaper.

He was actually sitting down when we came back from the store today, which I hope is a good sign. He looked like he was breathing kind of heavily though, which I hope was only because his breaths were more visible in that position rather than something to worry about. After standing up, his breathing looked normal again. Are pigeons' breaths always more noticible when sitting?

I notice how his pretty green neck feathers shine in the light. I can't see how so many people don't like these birds.


----------



## Pidgey

Yeah, they sort of heave when they're breathing while hunkered down--especially a pigeon that big. As long as he's eating like a pig and drinking plenty enough, he can't be in too bad of shape. It would be nice to know what's up with that wing, though.

Pidgey


----------



## Jamuko

Yeah, that's why I was uncertain whether or not to take him in in the first place; he does seem to be doing fine, given the circumstances. We tease him about being fat.  (Maybe he doesn't get enough exercise without being able to fly?)

He is a little more comfortable with our presence now, but he still kind of freaked when putting in new newspaper and also when I tried to touch him to pet a ruffled feather back down in place. I don't think I should attempt the wing inspection just yet.

I noticed earlier today he actually shifted his bad wing back into place. That was odd; you couldn't tell at all by looking at him right then that something was wrong with it. Now it's back to hanging again, though. Don't know if that observation helps at all in determining what the problem might be, but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## andinla

*I don't know maybe it's my*

great eye sight but it looks like the pigeon maybe missing some feathers. Flight feathers maybe??... my rescued pigeon looked like yours in your photo when I first picked him up after being attacked by a hawk, mine lost his flight feathers and the ones left you would of thought he had a broken wing also. 

Maybe it would help if you could take some more photos for blind people like me...heeehee..

Andi


----------



## Jamuko

Alright, I took a couple more photos. ^_^ He is sitting down again now, on the heating pad side of the box.

I don't think he's missing feathers, but I'll try to take a close look when comparing his wings. The gap you see there is because he's physically hanging his wing down out of place.

I used the flash this time, so you can get a good look at him. Luckily he didn't seem to be too bothered by it.


----------



## Victor

Pidgey is a fine looking pigeon. He resembles my pet pigeon Rosco, a checker, only yours is a bit darker. We can see the hanging wing good now. Well Dr.Pidgey, we have a wing problem here don't we? I am leaving for home. Back on later.


----------



## Pidgey

Some kind, yes. Until Jamuko feels that wing and compares it, we're not going to have a clue as to what kind, though.

Pidgey


----------



## Jamuko

I'd like to be able to do that as soon as I can, so we can get some ideas going... but he still flips out if I try to touch him. Are there any tips for getting him to let me inspect it sooner or should I just give it time while he warms up to me?


----------



## sabina

*dont wait*

you will be waiting a looooong time for the pigeon to establish the level of trust that will allow you to grab without freaking out. in my experience (limited as it is) only the very sick and very tired pigeons will act friendly and tame like that. also, they claim their space pretty quickly, and dont take too kindly to home invasions, meaning his little box.

examine his/her wing, tell her/him its for his/her own good and they will forgive you in the future.

buena suerte.

Aias



Jamuko said:


> I'd like to be able to do that as soon as I can, so we can get some ideas going... but he still flips out if I try to touch him. Are there any tips for getting him to let me inspect it sooner or should I just give it time while he warms up to me?


----------



## feralpigeon

The good news is that if when you reach into his box he gives you a wing wack
w/that wing, things are looking up in terms of a broken wing. Good to rule this
out, it could be an incident related sprain or illness related sprain/strain which 
would mean the bird needs some meds. So as much as you can figure out in terms of behavior and examination will help to determine what to do next.

fp


----------



## Jamuko

Good points! I'll attempt to check it out tomorrow then, just so I don't disturb his sleep tonight.

I was thinking the same about it not being broken; he did use it for sure when trying to get away when I first caught him from outside, and he didn't seem to be in great pain or have much trouble opening/closing the wing for the most part.

Another possibility I thought of: since he is on the older side, do you think it could be possible that he broke his wing a while ago and it healed back improperly?

Informative update to come tomorrow!


----------



## andinla

*well he sure looks like my coo-coo*

he is so cute... the wing is going to have to be examined (by you) he won't bite, well he might but it doesn't hurt really.. no blood any way. You need to feel the good wing, and then go to the bad wing and she if it is swollen, etc.. 

He really is a cutie.... and your doing a great job he looks so content.. 

Andi


----------



## xxmoxiexx

*i am inexperienced in all of pigeon matters but....*

.....when handling them i notice if you grab him with a towel in a way so his wings are pressed against his body, which will take getting used to because he'll flap his wings when you get close, but try to grab him and gently fold the wings back towards the position they are in when he's just chillin', then i cover the head with a dark sheet, a thin one, but be sure it is loose so he can breathe, and then take the towel and open it to examine his wings, because the sooner we can do that the sooner we can get him help, and sometimes time is of the essence. you might need some help for someone to hold while you look the first few times. AND dont let too many people know you have him, i'd hate for your classmates to tell on you because not so many people are kind like you, and then you'd have like no time to get rid of him if they made you do it. although to repeat above, he is eating and drinking, and is a fatty, so you've got that on your side....
BE SURE IF YOU TAKE HIM SOMEWHERE THEY DONT PUT TO SLEEP!!!
also, you may think you can have them look at it, and if they advise to put down then you can just get him back, but in most states they wont give him back, it's a law. i used to bring all kinds to these places, and took them to word when they said euthanasia was best, then i find this site who helps unexperienced folks like me and you fix him.
everyone on this site is great, and i was weary of the advice when i first came here, but now i've learned that they are the best place you could go. 
good luck, and keep up the good fight with our little fatty!! (dont tell him i said that though, hate for him to get depression out of a body complex!!!)


----------



## Pidgey

I'm just beaming with pride here--that's my daughter (sort of)!

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx

cute pidgey, although i did name my first after ya!! seems like a lot of people are naming their first after you!! quite popular pidgey, now dont go getting an ego on all us lowly folk!! LOL!! 
well, it cant be just sorta, you gotta go all the way and adopt me, and while we're at it, DAD, i need a new car, oh, and money for BOOKS, yea, books, REALLY!!! what, no?? I WISH I WAS NEVER BORN!! LOL!! (sound familiar to everyone with teenagers!!!)


----------



## Jamuko

Hehe, aww. 

I was in the middle of typing up what I've observed, as I've been trying to give him a good look in the past couple hours. I've been holding him and feeling his wings, but unfortunately I can't seem to find a problem area. :/ I can't find any swollen-feeling joints or anything; it feels the same on each side, as far as I can tell, and he didn't seem to twitch or show signs of pain when I felt any certain area on his bad wing.

He doesn't seem to mind using his bad wing when it comes to getting away or glide-flying, but it doesn't work as strongly as his good wing, and he certainly favors that one for sure.

I'll keep trying to figure out if I can find a problem area...


----------



## Pidgey

xxmoxiexx said:


> ...well, it cant be just sorta, you gotta go all the way and adopt me, and while we're at it, DAD, i need a new car, oh, and money for BOOKS, yea, books, REALLY!!!


Uh, oh!

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey

Well, he might just need time, warmth, safety and good food.

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx

i would keep looking around it though, because just from reading threads on here i see people miss stuff ALL the time and eventually see something they missed, so keep lookin' when you can.


----------



## Jamuko

Yeah, there's got to be a reason why he can't use that wing properly, but I wish I could find out why!

I find that he struggles less if I hold him in an area where there is no nearby platform for him to try to aim for. One time he did get away from my arms though, and he did a sort of ambling glide across the room. It seems that his bad wing can be stretched outwards just fine, but has more of a problem going up all the way. I guess that would be his shoulder joint?

Right now he's sitting on my leg, with his head under the desk. Guess he's had a long day


----------



## phyll

Hi Jamuko,
Thank you for helping this pigeon. We need more caring people like you in this world.

How is he doing?

Phyll


----------



## mr squeaks

Mmmm, just my opinion...I have seen ferals with wings that "droop" like Pidgeys' and are still able to fly.

The question seems to be - disease or injury. If injury, perhaps time and "exercise" will strenghten the wing to permit flight.

WISHING ALL THE BEST!


----------



## Jamuko

Alrighty, I checked his wings a bit more and had my suitemate check too, and neither of us can find a difference in the way they feel. But I tested a bit with my earlier observation and I think that might be key - he won't raise his wing upwards like he should.

I tried gently manually moving his wings around and outstretching them different ways to see how they differed. His right wing easily moved upwards all the way at the shoulder joint, but his left one (the bad one) didn't easily rotate any higher than straight out (like, making a flat plane with his wing and back). I guess you could say the good wing moves to be almost perpendicular to his back upwards, and the bad wing stops at about parallel to his back.

The shoulder joint is a tough area to feel around, but knowing this I'll try to examine that particular area even closer.


Edit: I forgot, my suitemate did notice that his bad wing felt a little less "meaty" than his good wing. Maybe just less muscle from being unable to exercise it properly.

And one more Pidgey picture!!


----------



## jazaroo

Hi Jamuko,

Thank you for rescuing this bird.

I just wanted to add that a few years ago I had a rescue with a similar injury, a drooped wing and no flying ability. I did feel the wing very carefully to compare it to the good one and could not find any breaks or obvious injury.

I decided to take the bird in for an exam, this was before the rules changed here on treating ferals, and the doctor felt the wing and said he thought he felt a break and they did an x-ray. There indeed was a break in the radius, but it was quite well aligned. It was wrapped figure 8 and he made a full recovery. I guess what I am pointing out is that although I did have a fair amount of experience with birds at the time, sometimes unless you have expert experience a break can be missed.

Good luck with this little guy,

Ron


----------



## xxmoxiexx

if you do take him in to a vet, i might say he is your pet that has an outside coop and flys free when he wants (so that way they know he coulda caught anything that ferals get, and take proper precautions)


----------



## Pidgey

I've got several (in my loft) that have actually hurt their shoulders and will never get their wings up as far as they're supposed to again. If that's the case then this bird will never fly again although he might be able to manage a descent with an even keel. If you feel resistance, though, it's usually a fatal flaw. If you can do physical therapy on the wing to free up the shoulder, you might get somewhere but it can take months and never work out well enough. I'd start looking for him a permanent home, just in case.

Pidgey


----------



## Jamuko

Hello again, just thought I'd give an update on Pidgey.

We gave him a little bath in the bathroom sink a couple days ago. He didn't seem to like that at all :/ - but he is clean now! He's been preening himself a lot afterwards and he is looking a lot better (strangely he actually looks less fat, too; maybe his feathers were all puffed out).

On the downside he seems to be rather angry at us after that bath... =( I think he might have even worsened his injury when he flapped in the sink to escape one time. I feel horrible if that happened, but it just may have because his wing appears to be hanging more than before and he acts very aggressive toward us now. >_<

Now he even "growls" if I get near him with my hand too much, and snaps at me with his beak and whacks me good with his healthy wing. He did a bit of snapping and wing-whacking before too, but now he seems more timid and defensive about it than before. =( I feel really bad.

In any case I'm working on contacting the specialty vet in Fairfax, VA, to see if they'll be able to see him when we go up next weekend.

I definitely would like him back, so that if he gets better he can be re-released to his home here in Richmond, and if he can't get better I can make sure he has a good home and keep an eye on how he's doing. There is one problem with saying he is my pet, though... I assume they'll make me register him for records, and give my address which doesn't allow pets...?

Also, how expensive could that be? =( I hope I can afford to get him good care.


----------



## Victor

Good evening Jamuko~Thank you for updating us on Pidgey---uhh, the real one that has wings, though sometimes I think our board Pidgey does have "wings" for all the good he does.

Their first bath often times is not a welcome for them coming from the feral side of life...though he probably needed it. A few rehabs that I came across did not like their first bath one bit. The pet pigeons I adopted here on the forum adjusted very well to a physical dipping and they all love a shower outside on warm days. Mine all had a shower yesterday, as it was in the 80's. They practically begged for more and more, just couldn't get enough of the wet stuff.

Please don't take the growls personally. He is just getting used to you and expressing his communication to you. If he was sick in a worse way or afraid of you he would act "tame". My pigeon Tooter, my 1st rescue, and the one that made me see what pigeons really are, will still act like an ultimate fighter when I put my hand near him, BUT he will happily hop on my arm or hand.Your Pidgey seems like an otherwise happy, normal pigeon aside from the wing dilemma.

It is good that you are making arrangements to take him to a specialty vet...but again a word of caution, he has to be a pet or they might put him down.There shouldn't be a problem with giving your school dorm as an address...how would they know? Do you have friends that live off campus that will be willing to allow you to borrow their address if it really bothers you? 

He will probably get an X ray. Prices vary from place to place. I would give a conservative guess of 75 dollars maybe?

Keep him warm, fed and stable till then.Continue to speak to him.


----------



## Jamuko

Hehe, the resident board Pidgey does seem to have a wealth of knowledge that he puts to very good use. =)

The reason I am cautious with the dorm address is because this isn't the first time we have snuck an animal in here - we actually tried to adopt a kitten earlier this year, and ran into complications with the address on the adoption forms. Granted, in that situation they were looking to do a home inspection and all of that which wouldn't have been possible, whereas nothing like that would be necessary in this case. But yeah, I could probably use a friend's address to be safe.

Thanks for the estimate, too. Hehe, maybe I can gather up some donations from Pidgey's friends/admirers to help dissipate the cost.

I'll keep on watching him and speaking to him, but I'm leaving him alone when it comes to touch as much as I can, to get him warmed up to me again.

I saw a group of 9 healthy pigeons hunting for food on the ground outside the dorm. I couldn't help but wonder if Pidgey knows those little guys.


----------



## Pidgey

Do you have any idea how long Pidgey was wandering about the campus before you finally took him in? This may have been going on for a quite awhile. I suppose that there is a possibility that the shoulder is immobilized due to an arthritic variety of Paratyphoid in that joint but it's more likely to be the result of an old injury.

To help make peace with him (or her), you might try feeding him his most favorite seeds by hand at every opportunity. That might be either sunflower or safflower seeds.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor

Pidgey said:


> To help make peace with him (or her), you might try feeding him his most favorite seeds by hand at every opportunity. That might be either sunflower or safflower seeds.
> 
> Pidgey


Raw unsalted shelled sunflower seeds can be found at most supermarkets, and they just looooove them. High in cals, so go easy with them. Most of mine if given a choice would live off them, but not a good balance of diet. A small bag is about 99 cents which I think is pretty pricey, but they do love them. They are great for treats and training rewards. I get my safflowers at a feed store. You can probably get a small bag of the seeds for about a buck and a half.


----------



## Pidgey

Victor said:


> Good evening Jamuko~Thank you for updating us on Pidgey---uhh, the real one that has wings, *though sometimes I think our board Pidgey does have "wings" *for all the good he does.


I wish I did, Victor, because sometimes when I'm putting my pants on one leg at a time like everybody else, I get off balance and fall flat on my face.

Pidgey


----------



## Jamuko

Haha. 

I did notice he seemed to pick out the sunflower seeds from the mix we gave him and ate those first. I guess pigeons and mourning doves share similar tastes after all!

I also wondered how long he had been there, since I've only been in this dorm since mid-August. He seemed to know what he was doing down there, so I wouldn't be surprised if he had been living that way for a good while before. It's sad, since pigeons are such social creatures, and are thought to mate for life, right?


I sent an email to this contact mentioned earlier from the resource list:



kittypaws said:


> USA VA Fairfax Potomac Valley Veterinary Hospital Dr. Rose Ann Fiskett 9553 Braddock Road 22032-2539 703-425-7387


And got one back saying that Dr. Fiskett has sold the practice and no longer works in the area, and that the new doctor doesn't see avian patients. =( I guess whoever has access to the resource list should remove that entry now.

Darn, it seemed like it was going to work out so well, too. Guess I've gotta start again at square one for vet care.


----------



## Lovebirds

Jamuko, I've been following this thread and don't know how I missed the fact that you are in Richmond, VA.  Anyway, I know a guy in Richmond that knows some pigeon fanciers. Now, I have no idea what kind of response I will get, but I figure I can at least try. It may be that someone would be willing to give this bird a home. All of these guys are pigeon racers, and I don't know any of them, so, like I said, I don't know what kind of response I'll get. I'm in Martinsville, Va and would take the bird in a heartbeat, but my husband would have a cow and put me out in the loft with the birds...... We have racing pigeons also and we're in the process of trying to find homes for some of them so to take in a feral, just wouldn't set well with hubby. He likes the birds but he doesn't LOVE them like I do.  I'll send an e-mail to my friend and see what I can find out. May not be until next week since it's a holiday week end. I'll let you know.


----------



## Pidgey

Renee, 

You need to be sure and mention that this bird was THE professor emeritus of aviation at the university (tenured) but that he's retiring. However, you probably shouldn't mention that he's currently living with a student.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking

I have had my rehabber friend examin a couple of my birds with droopy wings (Hamilton, and Whiskey). She kept them for me for a whole week and baby-sat them while we were on our trip earlier this week.

She has come to the conclusion that they probably have injured their wings, and possibly just around the area where we humans have our collar bones. The entire wing is fine, but if that area is cracked or broken the bird is not able to hold the wing up correctly and may not be able to lift it high enough to fly, depending on how bad the break or crack is. She has rehabbed hawks with similar injuries, a few recover, some do not completely recover.

Sometimes the wing almost appears to hang normal, other times they droop a little, under stress. So my two birds are now semi-retired and living in cubbies close to the ground. I have to make sure they have access to food and water, as they cannot fly around to the dining room. Mieke also had similar problems, but she is flying and totally healed.

I have noticed the birds will fly into each other as they all make their way to breakfast and also they make a quick fright flights and head into the coop when they see a hawk, and I have seen them running into each other on such a panicky occasion.

Anyway, they are still getting supportive care, just in case they heal, but are back outside with the gang.

Just thought I would mention this, as this kind of injury can be so small, and have such major impact on the entire wing, and go undetected.


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> I wish I did, Victor, because sometimes when I'm putting my pants on one leg at a time like everybody else, I get off balance and fall flat on my face.
> 
> Pidgey


Sorry, I didn't see this posting until just now and MUST COMMENT! 

PIDGEY - I am worried about that lack of balance!  Have you considered a brain scan OR trying to start with the OTHER leg first??  

Shi
A concerned member


----------



## Pidgey

MIZZZ Squawks!

I am NOT going for an expensive medical procedure for them to scan to see if I've got a brain!

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> MIZZZ Squawks!
> 
> I am NOT going for an expensive medical procedure for them to scan to see if I've got a brain!
> 
> Pidgey


Uh, _actually,_ I think you misunderstood (WHY am I NOT surprised??)! The brain scan was to check for "balance" and couldn't be done on someone withOUT a brain. Silly me - I "automatically" _assumed_ you HAD a brain. However, from your post, YOU seem to have DOUBTS(!!)???  

Well, since this is a no brain(er), then go to suggestion *# 2*..start with your OTHER leg...don't need a brain for that


----------



## Reti

Happu Birthday, Jamuko.
Hope you and pijie have a great day.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks

I see Little Bird beat me to the punch - again (MANY THANKS!). It's those later hours in the East...we don't do Daylight Savings Time.

However, Mr. Squeaks and I will jump right in and wish you 

A WONDERFUL HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! 

MAY YOU PASS ALL YOUR EXAMS WITH "As" !!

SURE HOPE PIDGEY (the bird) IS DOING WELL!!

HAVE A GREAT DAY!     

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Pidgey

HAPPY BIRDTHDAY, JAMUKO!!!

Go ahead and treat yourself to some safflower seeds!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hey Jamuko

HERE'S WISHING YOU A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Victor

Just stopped in to wish you a Happy Birthday Jamuko. Hope things are well with you and your Pidgey.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Happy Birthday Jamuko and thanks for looking out for this pigeon.

Best Wishes!

Linda


----------



## Jamuko

Aww, thank you everyone 

Not much new with Pidgey yet, but I do have kind of a weird question. Do pigeons... sneeze? XD

He's been making sneeze-like sounds now and then and it made me wonder. At first I thought maybe it was a sound from that gland he uses when preening, but it's hard to tell if he is actually preening when I hear that because he always stops whatever he's doing when I come to look at him.

Is there any other reason he could make a sound like that, or does poor Pidgey have a cold or something? (He also shivers sometimes, which logically shouldn't be from the temperature because he sits on the heated side of the box and it's a nice temperature in here to begin with...)


----------



## Aias

sir duchess sneezes also, but he looks and acts perfectly normal. i am curious about this also.

oh! and happy birthday to you! duh!


----------



## alvin

Happy Birthday.

And in a word. Yes.
Pijies do sneeze.


----------



## Maggie-NC

They sneeze some when preening - guess the dust gets up their nose. As to the shivering, a lot of times they do this, I think, just to get their feathers situated like they want, maybe to get some of the dander off them. Ernie posted some pictures of Pijjimoto in the General forum and one of those pictures shows what I'm talking about. If your Pidgey is doing this when laying down or not preening I would keep a close eye on him.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*re sneezing, and also happy birthday*

Jamuko,

A happy Birthday, retro-active. 

Pigeons do sneeze, for much the same reason we do. They have narrow lungs, and do not have a diaphragm like humans. 

I have had several pigeons grow up in my one-room apartment, so have had opportunuty to observe them.

If you got a feather up your nose, you would sneeze. If you inhaled a soft downy feather you would cough. I saw my pigeons on a number of occasions sneeze after they had preened, especially after doing the soft feathers on their back between their shoulder blades.

I have heard some of them sneeze violently, fifteen to twenty times quickly, in a row (within the space of one or two minutes). Normal, or not normal? When I sneeze violently that often, it is normal (that is, it is a normal response) and it is also not normal (that is, it is a response to an unusual or abnormal situation).

*Pidgiepoo*, my first hand-raised pigeon, would occasionally (once or twice a week) start sneezing and keep at it off and on over a period of hours, durng the night. He would sneeze five or six times. Then, ten or fifteen minutes later, repeat. Then, a half hour later, the same. Kept me awake, and woke him, also. I tried some "cough medicine" for pigeons ((a German brand, _Th. Backs GmbH, Schnupfenmittel für Brieftauben_ = the Theodor[e] Backs company cold medicine for "letter" (homing or racing) pigeons), containing peppermint oil and chinosol = Chinosol Fungicide (8-hydroxy quinoline sulfate) powder, a prophylactic against coryza pathogens and mucus membrane diseases of the upper respiratory tract. My wife also made some peppermint tea for him to drink on occasion. It didn't seem to make all that much difference, since he didn't seem sick or weak otherwise, and he wasn't crazy about drinking the stuff. He just had these periodic sneezing fits.

I would occasionally heat up some water on the kitchen stove and carefully let him inhale some of the steam, to see if it would loosen up any thick slime he might have. (Once in a while he would sling some mucus from his nose). This was different from him slinging water out through his nostrils after taking a deep drink (male pigeons stick their beaks into the water deeper than the females do, generally. They go for the gusto, so to speak). 

What I found to _almost always_ work was this: I would scoop him up, take him to the kitchen or bathroom sink, and with a warm cloth -- I used a micro-fiber cloth -- I would give all of his surface area a quick wipe-down (a quick swipe over the back, a swipe under each wing, and a swipe underneath, the breast, and perhaps both legs. Once or twice I gave him a five- or ten-second bath under a warm shower spray. These quick wipe-downs happened so frequently that after a while he no longer struggled or resisted, because he seemed to recognize that a sneeze was followed by the usually-post-midnight "treatment." 

My conclusion: since he was an indoor pet who spent several hours a day outdoors on the street in the vicinity of other pigeons, and he was handled a lot by us, and went places with us while perched on our shoulders, he picked up some stuff on his feathers that made him sneeze. *Maybe -- and probably -- it came from our hands*. Maybe it was paprika powder dusted on potato chips, or fine-ground white pepper I used on salads and home-made pizza, or some other spice. Maybe it was the perfume that is in soaps (even commercial items advertised to have no smell have neutral-smell additives, according to an article years ago in a _National Geographic_ magazine article on "Smell." We were careful with household cleansing agents, perfumes, fumes, and such dangerous things. It could be household dust. 

Another couple of our pigeons seemed to have a tendency to sneeze when they had spent some time on only one of the three wardrobes we had in the apartment. We didn't use mothballs. We had some pieces of cedar for that purpose against clothes moths. This wardrobe was in a corner, and I think there may have been an updraft carying dust or some fume from a long-term decomposing preservative used in wallpaper (grass-cloth, or reed-woven wallpaper) or in the cellulose glue used for grasscloth wall-coverings, perhaps something against termites. Perhaps a minute trace of formaldehyde.

One of the pigeons so occasionally affected was a wild feral female, *Mamieke*, mate to our hand-raised *Wieteke*, so I never caught her for a rub-down or wipe-down, and she has always seemed and continues to be in the peak of good health.

So, sneezing makes me alert. Other additional symptoms make me wary. 

Larry 

gotta go now.


----------



## Ashbel

Happy Birthday to you, Jamuko!

Best birthday wishes! Your progress on Pidgey has been great and it's been fun reading along. ^^ Take care!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Larry, that was a good, informative post. Our vet told us to keep a humidifier going during the winter months to help our house birds. It keeps things from being so dry which can affect their breathing.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*re air humidifers*

Maggie,

In regards to air humidifiers, I have to throw in another two cent's worth -- maybe even a nickle's worth. (I may just spend the whole day today typing). i shall try to explain in a manner anyone, any one, can understand.

I'll lay out some basic facts, first, which will help one understand what I am saying. 

I have cystic fibrosis, which for me means mostly lung-related and breathing problems. (I might interject that I've had it so long and learned to deal with it. I don't waste time on regrets or wishing it were otherwise, any more than I regret not having wings or having only two arms when three might be nice. It doesn't bother me to talk about it unless I bore the listener. It has brought good things and not-so-good things into my life, when I bother making comparisons). (I don't have much problem, yet, with pancreatic problems or the need to take enzymes to assist food digestion). But it allows me a slightly different perspective on some things. So, one effect of the CF is that I have had recurring nasal polyps (a small growth, usually benign and with a stalk, protruding from a mucous membranes. Think mushroom shapes, or blobs, or stalactites and stalagmites in the moist cavern of the nose and sinuses) since I was a kid, and have had numerous surgeries, some minor, some major, to remove them. Nasal polyps are one indicator to check a kid for CF, or mucoviscidosis. Nasal polyps tend to grow, and eventually can block the airways. When the airways are narrowed or obstructed or the airflow is impeded, the diaphragm (the dome-shaped, muscular partition separating the thorax from the abdominal section in mammals) pulls air into the lungs during inhalation. This air is normally humidified and warmed on its way in. If it has to rush through narrowed passageways during inhalation and exhalation it tends to have a drying effect on their mucus membrane walls. People with CF have thick, viscous mucus because of genetic defects in the cell walls. This mucus collects in the lungs, bacteria grows and colonies build, the metabolic by-products (sh*t) of the bacteria is removed, not efficiently by the rhythmic waving of fine hair-like ciliae, but by coughing. Pockets, cul-de-sacs, bulges with stagnant air and accumulated debris expedite lung damage. There is not a smooth laminar air-flow as would happen in a smooth network (think of a young, growing tree, or free-flowing river), but turbulence (think of a gnarly old oak, or a swamp).

The human body is a furnace; burning food (sugars) produces energy but also excess heat. This excess heat is dissipated or carried away from the body through convection (heat transferred by circulating fluid gases and liquids) such as cool air flowing over the body and through the lungs), by sweating, urinating, defecating, exhaling moisture (you can fog your eyeglasses with your breath to clean them), through conduction (a warm and a colf object touching), (such a touching cold metal or sitting on a cold toilet seat) and to a very small degree, by radiation. 

Dry air rushing through a tight airways such as almost-blocked sinuses, asthmatic windpipes and bronchi, dries them out, irritates and inflames, and sets a stage for infection to develop when the protective moisture lining is gone. Heat is not dissipated efficiently, and I tend to feel too hot upon exertion. 

During the 1980s I used and went through several humdifiers at home and at the office. Some were ultrasonic, some centrifugal. All used filters. Sometimes I used a pot of boiling water. (Earlier, in Texas, I used a large wide-mouthed pot of boiling or simmering water on a small gas indoor heater. The wallpaper in my old duplex apartment, glued to cheesecloth tacked over the wallboards, sagged in the winter, and was taut when dry in the summer).

My health got worse, and I went on disability retirement. 

In Germany the public transportation used electric heaters, and the air was dry. I would climb the single flight of stairs to our apartment in the winter, get hit by the blast of hot, dry air, rush to the window, throw it open and stand in the cold refreshing air for five or ten minutes, until I relaxed (even though cold air holds less moisture than warm air, relatively). I liked hot steam showers because the air was moist. 

It occurred to me one day that maybe the air wasn't as dry as I thought it to be. That maybe I perceived it to be dry simply because I felt overheated for a short time before cooling off. When I wasn't physically active, when I was sitting or resting, and my breathing was easy, wasn't labored, the air humidity and temperature felt okay. That maybe it wasn't the air that was too dry, but my perception of the lack of humidity was false. 

I bought a small, not too expensive, battery-powered hygrometer (measures moisture) combined with a thermometer, with a digital output (LCD display). It was intended to measure relative humidity and temperature measurement to indicate whether the ambient environment was comfortable (not too hot, not too cold, not too dry, not too wet) for a human being. 

I found out my latest conjecture was correct, and my earlier ones false. The relative humidty fluctuated with the weather and the barometer but it was usually in the comfort zone (if I didn't take it into the bathroom or a steamy kitchen or near a steam radiator). I did not need to control the surrounding air humidity and temperature so much; I needed more to pace my level of aerobic exertion and activity, and thus control my rate of breathing. 

A couple of times I was in a large, high-rise hospital with closed ventilation, the air was so dry that the hygrometer read "LL," meaning the air was too dry for accurate display of actual humidity. I felt extremely uncomfortable in that environment, and used an oxygen nasal cannula (2 liters oxygen output rate per minute) because there was an attached water reservoir for humidifying the air. 

The hospital kept the circulating air humidity low so as to prevent mold and mildew from growing in the air ducts. (Do you remember Legionnaire's Disease, which killed a number of ex-solders' convention attendees who died after inhaling spores growing in the dark, damp air ducts of a hotel?). 

I haven't found it critically necessary to use an air humidifier at home in years. We have hot-water radiator heating (radiators wall-mounted under the windows), water heated in a natural-gas basement unit. 

*You might want to monitor the air temperature and humidity with such a measuring device.* It can help you control the extent of use of air humidifiers. If you don't need one for the pigeons, you can save on filter replacement expense, and possibly avoid mold build-up. Battery-powered digital devices are fairly accurate, and responsive enough if they are where the air circulates a bit. If you breath on one, you will observe the readings are too high, off the scale. There are also analog, liquid and bi-metallic spring operated devices. All purport to show if the ambient (immediately-surrounding) environment is in the human comfort zone (unless you are an Eskimo, I suppose). 

After a while, you find you rarely need to refer to a hygrometer. You develop a general feel, verified from feed-back provided by frequent reference to the meter, when the air is too dry or humid.

Larry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Larry, thank you for that wonderful post. I know CF is debilitating but did not know as much as you have explained. I will have to confess that while we operated a humidifier for a number of years, I stopped using one 2 years ago because I started worrying about bacteria building up even though I cleaned it frequently. I now try to boil water on the really cold days to add some moisture because I can tell by how dry my nose gets that some moisture is needed.

You made one statement that really threw me. I never have thought of bacteria defecating - to me, they're like invisible. I'm going to have to read up on this. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*What bacteria sometimes do*

I've never seen bacteria defecate, either.

Supposedly it is feces of house-dust mites that is allergy-exascerbating. When I was a kid and had allergy tests and shots, it was labelled house dust. Then I suppose the electron microsocope came along and was ussed to photograph the house dust mite. 

And I suppose these photos helped define the creatures in Star Wars and in Gary Larson's "The Far Side" cartoon series.

It was a few years ago that I read it wasn't the bacteriae themselves causing lung damage (bronchiectasis). It was their metabolic by-products, their feces.

Makes sense.

Invite people into your house. Have no sewers or toilets or plumbing. Let the stuff pile up. Youll have problems, too.

So, I tend to think of me and my long-dwelling indoor neighbors, these bacteria, as one big happy family. Like dogs and cats and humans, we are different and sometimes have confllcts, but we don't much like strangers moving in. My dog, yes, he can come inside. He belongs. But the guy down the street, needs to stay put. 

So, am I anti-social, preferring the bacteria I know (and whch causes me some problems) to the humans who want me to change for the better (_their_ "better")?.

Enough silliness.

Larry


----------



## Jamuko

That was some really informative stuff! O_O

Right now I'm getting worried about Pidgey. =( His shivering isn't that kind of ruffled "wet dog" shaking (although I hear him do that on occasion too); but little tremors or twitches in his wings or head. That, along with his sneezing, and a new problem I noticed: it looks like he is plucking out some of his feathers... not just the occasional one here and there, but a bunch, and something definitely seems wrong... poor Pidgey. >_<

I also feel really bad now because my roommate complained about his smell :/ and that I need to get him out of here soon. I'm trying to contact a wildlife care center ASAP...


----------



## Pidgey

A bunch of feathers in one spot or just all over? What kind of a smell?

Pidgey


----------



## Jamuko

The feathers came from all over, and you can't tell by looking at him that there are any missing. It still concerns me though... he even lost a big flight feather (not sure which wing it was from though).

I'm not an expert on pigeon odors, but I just assumed it was from his waste. I clean his box, but I guess some odor sticks around in the air or things in the room. x_x

I am wondering if his problems are from disrupting his natural cycles... since he is living indoors now, he doesn't have the same stable sunrise/sunset schedule, and being the college students that we are, we don't exactly get up and go to bed according to the sun. Could that be why?

I would put his box by a window if I could, for natural lighting, but there isn't a place in the suite where that could work out.


----------



## Victor

Hi Jamuko, I have not been on much and actually popped in to check on your Pidgey. I am sorry that things are getting stressful for you and the bird. 

It is late, and I can't be on too much longer, but have you given the pigeon a bath? I do not recall you stating so in earlier postings. But these guys will develop an oder if they do not have access to a bath...and being a feral, sometimes these poor things do not get the opportunity to do so. 

Dawn dish washing liquid is quite good and gentle enough to bathe him. He probably won't like it at first (or not at all) but he will appreciate it afterwords. 

I have a couple of rescues that I have that were pretty stinky till they got some physical bath time...meaning, yes you have to do it since it involve applying the soap and doing some cleansing

As far as light is concerned, yes natural sunlight is very important to the physical well being of a pigeon...even if for only a couple of hours. They love sunning, especially after a bath.There are supplements that one could give them, but yours is only going to be with you short term.


----------



## Aias

hi jamuko, yes please give him a bath. sir duchess smelled funky when he first arrived here and it took about 5 baths for the funk to go away. 

i have never tried dishwashing soap on them like victor mentions so maybe if you do that you wont have to give him that many baths. 

the one that arrived today also has the funk, and had a bath a few hours later. generally i give them a weekly bath, it is also good for their feathers which is very important if they have to move out of their current luxurious pads.


----------



## TAWhatley

Jamuko .. call Todd Luongo from our resources list and see if he can refer you to someone. Though she is retired from rehabbing, there is a truly great rehabber near you and perhaps Todd could intervene on behalf of you and your bird. http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm go down to the VA entries, and you will find Todd.

Terry


----------



## Jamuko

Oh, I have given him a bath, mentioned sometime in this thread. He didn't like it at all :/ but it did get some dust and dirt off his feathers. I didn't use any soap, but I'm not sure I should try it again since he really hated me for doing it...

As for sunlight, it is possible for me to put him by a window for periods of time, but not permanently (this place would be on top of my bed, haha). So what I'm more concerned about is the timing of the light/dark periods messing with his circadian rhythm.


Terry, thank you for referring me to Todd. I'll call when it gets to be reasonable hours again.


----------



## Reti

The feather plucking might be due to mites. Have you sprayed him for mites?
Petstores usually carry a spray for mits for birds you can spray him with.
As for the smell, pigeons shouldn't smell when kept clean unless they are sick. Have you ruled out canker?

Reti


----------



## Pidgey

Pigeons usually have a molting season but they will not molt if their not getting proper nutrition from what they're eating. When you get one in such a condition and then start feeding him good food, it is possible to induce the molt which is quite a mess for a month or so. Ask your roommate what the smell is like because maybe you're used to it.

Pidgey


----------



## Jamuko

I went home for the weekend and didn't take Pidgey since our planned vet no longer practices (and the friend whose house I'm staying at couldn't let Pidgey in)... I had my suitemate pet-watch him. She says now he's pulled out a lot of feathers from his head and it looks all bad now... :/ I'm worried... I'll be back tomorrow night.


----------



## Pidgey

Can't say that's what's going on but when they molt, they sometimes lose a lot of feathers around the head and neck at one time. They get to looking real scruffy at that point and you end up with enough feathers to make another pigeon.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor

My Rosco recently moulted badly and I swear he looked like he lost his face the poor baby, but he is back to his good looking self now.He wandered around practically featherless around the face for about 2 weeks.


----------



## mr squeaks

mmm, interesting molting comments. Different molts for different pijies? Depending on ?????

Squeaks, will molt like crazy and yes, I COULD make another pij from all the feathers! Periodically, there is a beautiful flight feather shed. He never looks REAL scruffy though. Sometimes the top of his head looks like he's growing a "war bonnet" with feather "whatevers" sticking up! Never seen him bald. Maybe racing homers molt differently???

Maybe he doesn't have pigeon male pattern baldness!


----------



## Victor

Last month Bev said I could save the feathers so she could make a spare pillow. 

(I don't thnk so.)


----------



## mr squeaks

Victor said:


> Last month Bev said I could save the feathers so she could make a spare pillow.
> 
> (I don't thnk so.)


Spare PILLOW???? If your pijies shed like Squeaks, Victor, y'all would have enough for a feather QUILT!


----------



## Victor

WELL, THAT WAS JUST ONE WEEKS WORTH IN THE WET DRY VAC... 

It is back to a small wisk broom and dust pan thank goodness.

Ahh, Shi, we better stick to topic before YOU get me in trouble with Terry. 

(I know how bad of an influence you can be. I heard you got poor Professor Pidgey in trouble)


----------



## Pidgey

Victor said:


> (I know how bad of an influence you can be. I heard you got poor Professor Pidgey in trouble)


You have no idea, Victor.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley

*Yes .. Terry does ..*

read all the posts in all the forums every day .. You guys and gals are a total hoot! No bustee's in sight right now, but be careful  
This still is the emergency forum!

Terry

PS: AND no commentary on the term "bustee" .. you know what I meant ..


----------



## mr squeaks

If I EVER offend ANYONE, I expect to be called on it and I will take steps to rectify.

I HAVE MEANT AND MEAN NO HARM!!

If my actions DID get someone in trouble, I would like to know - and, again, would take steps to rectify. Thank you...


----------



## Jamuko

I am at a loss on what to do - my roommate is really upset about him now, and says he needs to go ASAP. Along with that, I am leaving tomorrow morning for Thanksgiving break, and obviously can't leave him here. I MIGHT be able to sneak him on the Greyhound bus with me, but it might be tricky and I still wouldn't really know what to do with him once I arrive home (in Winchester).

I contacted wildlife hotlines and whatnot and no one will take him; apparently they can't because pigeons aren't technically considered "native Virginia wildlife". -_- The closest contact I could get was someone in Powhatan county, which seems to be not toooo far from where I live, but I really don't know if that could work out or not.

What do I do? ;_; Some people have suggested I put him back outside... but it's REALLY cold outside now, and with this whole ordeal he might run away and then end up in a place where he is more likely to get attacked by something too...

I never thought it would be so hard to find someone who could care for him...


----------



## Lovebirds

This is terrible. What are you going to do? ARe you going to Winchester, VA?


----------



## Reti

I am so sorry you are having such a rough time with the poor bird.
Do you think the bird could be shipped to a rehabber or would it be too risky for him?

Reti


----------



## Jamuko

Yeah, I'm going to Winchester, VA.

Shipped? As in... the mail system? I can't say that thought ever crossed my mind, haha. Is that really a plausible option? If so, how would I go about getting a method of shipment that is safe for an animal, and who would I send it to?

I must say the thought of him going to one of you fine folks is much more comforting than handing him off to a stranger or back to the scary outdoors.


Edit: I just checked UPS, and their animal shipping prohibits birds. I'll keep looking.


----------



## TAWhatley

Jamuko said:


> Yeah, I'm going to Winchester, VA.
> 
> Shipped? As in... the mail system? I can't say that thought ever crossed my mind, haha. Is that really a plausible option? If so, how would I go about getting a method of shipment that is safe for an animal, and who would I send it to?
> 
> I must say the thought of him going to one of you fine folks is much more comforting than handing him off to a stranger or back to the scary outdoors.



Yes, shipping is a real option. You need to get an approved shipping box, put the bird in it, take it to the post office, and send it Express Mail. You do need to be sure that whatever post office you ship from can and will accept live shipments and also that the destination post office can also receive and deliver lives. I can take the bird in California if needed, but I suspect we can find a closer place.

Terry


----------



## Jamuko

It is late, so I probably won't be getting many replies for this in time, but just in case:

If I can get an address for someone who will take him, I will get up early tomorrow and check the post office here to see if it is possible to ship him from there. If not, I figure I'll have to smuggle him on the bus and hope my parents don't kill me  . From there I'll check the post offices in that area and see if I can mail him from one of those.

Any takers? If you don't want to post your address publically, you can PM it to me. Thank you ;_;


----------



## TAWhatley

My address and name and phone # is everywhere .. you are welcome to send the bird to me:

Terry Whatley
24122 Palmek Circle
Lake Forest CA 92630

Phone # 949-584-6696

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon

Here's the kind of shipping box that you need:

http://www.hm-e.net/

Many of the pigeon supply houses also carry this approved shipping box for
live birds as well. 

fp


----------



## Jamuko

Aha, thank you so much. I have no idea where to find a pigeon supply house around here, so it looks like I'll have to buy this online.

Since I wouldn't be able to get this box by tomorrow morning, I'll hold out on shipping to you, Terry. Maybe we can get a closer person willing to take him by the time the box arrives.

Seems my choice now is to either smuggle him back and forth by bus, or give him to my friend who might be able to take him for a few days (but he wouldn't get his box cleaned during that time because no one there is willing to :/ ). Then hope like heck that the local post office accepts live animals.


----------



## Reti

I would take him in, if nobody else offers (I see Terry did already). I am overrun with birds, have way too many and I am looking for homes for three at least..
Let us know how it goes, Jamuko.
Thank you Terry, for offering to take him in. If it doesn't work out, let me know.

Reti


----------



## jazaroo

If things work out that you can't get him shipped or find someone to watch him, I see no reason you could not take him with you. A small carry on bag with toweling in the bottom would be fine. They are so quite, I am sure no one would even know he is with you. A good feed and drink before you left, and unzip a little for good air should just about do it.

Hope things do work out, all the best,

Ron


----------



## Jamuko

=) Thanks everyone, I am home now and Pidgey is safe with my friend in Richmond. He is willing to clean the box after all, and keep him in the warm house, so he should be just fine for this week until I come back to ship him away.

Thank you Reti for offering as backup, even in your state of too many birds.

I guess within the next few days, I'll be taking offers from anyone who could take him who is closer to VA than Terry is. California is a pretty long way to travel for a bird, but if that ends up being the best option, then that's that.

Thanks again~


----------



## TAWhatley

I'm glad it worked out for the bird to be looked after while you're at home. Enjoy your Thanksgiving with your family!

If nothing else works out, I'll be happy to give the bird a home.

Terry


----------



## Jamuko

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!!

I hope the pigeons forgive us for eating turkey on this day.


----------



## Jamuko

Sorry to double post, but it it's been a few days so I think it's okay.

I'm back in Richmond now. No package slips have arrived yet; I guess shipping was delayed somewhat in the Thanksgiving craziness. I'll be sure to update when it comes. Looks like you'll probably be taking him, Terry. (You're sure your post office can accept live animals, right? I've also heard of a straight-to-P.O. shipping method where you would pick him up there instead of making him go through the extra step to your house. Should I try to do this?)

My friend says he is doing well and looking healthy. =D I think the feather problem must have just been delayed molting as was suggested, because he's been growing in new feathers rather quickly. What a relief!


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Jamuko,

Yes, I'm positive that my local Post Office does accept lives, and they do call me right away to come and pick up. I will private message you with my complete name, address, and phone #. When you do ship the bird, please let me/us know the tracking #. I'll look forward to addking your pijjie to my little flock of pets.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Here's a possibility of a home closer to where you are, Jamuko. Please see the thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18350

Terry


----------



## Jamuko

Hmm, what to do?

I have finally received the shipping box for him, and am currently trying to find a post office nearby that can ship lives. I should be able to send him out soon.

I haven't heard from Julie (of course I didn't post in that thread myself either...); maybe she has contacted Lovebirds?

My little Pidgey will finally have a home, as soon as we can decide which option to go through with.


----------



## Lovebirds

I spoke to Julie. I don't really think that the situation she has is going to be good for a pigeon of any kind. I had offered to send her two of mine, but after talking to her, I changed my mind. Don't get me wrong, she's not a bad person.........it's just that she has in mind putting what ever bird she gets in a cage and that's where it would live out it's life. I think shipping to Terry is your best option. You will have to contend with the temps though. I'm faced with that myself right now.


----------



## TAWhatley

This pijjie is certainly still most welcome here whenever it's possible to safely ship.

Terry


----------



## Jamuko

Contend with the temps... it really is freezing cold around here now. Do you think there's anything I could do to insulate the box? I can't really line it with blankets because it would cover the air holes, and I obviously can't use the heating pad without electricity.

Thank you for speaking to Julie, and thank you again Terry for being willing to take him. I do feel much more comfortable sending him to you. =)

I'll let you know when he ships out. I think I will give him to the post office at as early a time of day I can, so that they can hopefully send him through his journey without having to wait unneeded hours or nights.


----------



## Lovebirds

Jamuko said:


> Contend with the temps... it really is freezing cold around here now. Do you think there's anything I could do to insulate the box? I can't really line it with blankets because it would cover the air holes, and I obviously can't use the heating pad without electricity.
> 
> Thank you for speaking to Julie, and thank you again Terry for being willing to take him. I do feel much more comfortable sending him to you. =)
> 
> I'll let you know when he ships out. I think I will give him to the post office at as early a time of day I can, so that they can hopefully send him through his journey without having to wait unneeded hours or nights.



When I said you'd have to contend with the temps.....I was talking about shipping. If the bird is in your room, the temp inside there is fine. The Post Office has a maximum and minimum rule. If the temps are above or below these, they will not allow you to ship. Right now, the temps all over the country are below their minimum, PLUS, the PO's are swamped with Christmas packages, etc.......not a good time to ship birds. Sorry, I know you didn't want to hear that.  All we can do at this point is watch the weather and hope we get a short break. I remember this past Jan. the weather was beautiful for about 10 days or so. 
Also, when taking the birds to the PO, call them and find out what time the truck leaves. Then have the bird there about an hour before that time. If you take the bird early in the AM and their first truck doesn't leave until the afternoon, the bird will wind up spending extra hours in the box.


----------



## Victor

The best days to ship a pigeon is Monday or Tuesday. This will insure no weekend layovers. I recieved my shipments on Wednesday and Thursday from California and Florida. I had the senders place my phone number on the box with instructions to phone me upon arrival. It worked great for me and the post office personnel took good care of them. I was quite impressed.


----------



## feralpigeon

Victor,

Do you recall the name of the airline that JGregg shipped through and some of
the details of going that route instead of PO?

fp


----------



## Victor

Hi fp~ Uchiwa was shipped via private commercial carrier. I do not at this posting recall the name of the carrier, but can look for the document sometime today if you like. I kept it with his vet clearence to fly. They took real good care of his transport too.


----------



## Victor

Oh...one more thing, it was quite pricey to ship other than PO though.I am almost certain it was near the Two hundred dollar range, but that is the way JGregg wanted it.


----------



## feralpigeon

Well, probably not, I'm sure that this would be more than Jamuko would want
to fork out. But thanks for offering.

fp


----------



## Victor

No problem. Yes, it is quite a bit I AGREE. But as I said, Beaksley and Rosco were shipped in a very timely manner and well taken care of by the staff. I recall the it was still cold when you sent me Beaksley, and when I arrived at the dock, he was inside the Supervisor office nice and warm.When Treesa sent Rosco, my phone # was on the box, and as soon as he was taken off the plane, the post office phoned me. No stress for the birds as even their droppings were very normal. Now, for me....well let's just say that the stress level was high...but should I receive another bird, I will be alright with it.


----------



## feralpigeon

Victor said:


> ..... No stress for the birds as even their droppings were very normal. Now, for me....


Hope everything's back to normal, Victor  

fp


----------



## Jamuko

Lovebirds said:


> When I said you'd have to contend with the temps.....I was talking about shipping. If the bird is in your room, the temp inside there is fine. The Post Office has a maximum and minimum rule. If the temps are above or below these, they will not allow you to ship. Right now, the temps all over the country are below their minimum, PLUS, the PO's are swamped with Christmas packages, etc.......not a good time to ship birds. Sorry, I know you didn't want to hear that.  All we can do at this point is watch the weather and hope we get a short break. I remember this past Jan. the weather was beautiful for about 10 days or so.


Ah, I was talking about shipping too. I didn't realize they would actually refuse to do it below a certain range, though. :/ That's rough, but I suppose it's for the best for the birds... I'll keep my eyes on the weather.

It looks like I might have to deal with keeping him over another school break then... I hope it will be alright.


----------



## TAWhatley

It's Delta that is commonly used for shipping live birds and animals, and it is a bit pricey. Delta is how Mr. Tux will be shipped to me.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds

Don't know what is happening with this bird but......I'm shipping birds tomorrow. The PO gave me no heartache at all. Now might be a good time to give it a try.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks, Renee. I've e-mailed Jamuko in case she isn't checking the board frequently right now.

Terry


----------



## Jamuko

=) Thank you~ it was a bit of trouble going through mounds of post office phone numbers yesterday to get any real information, but we did manage to and are planning to mail him this morning.  Sorry for the short notice.

I will update again once we get a tracking number.


----------



## Lovebirds

Jamuko said:


> =) Thank you~ it was a bit of trouble going through mounds of post office phone numbers yesterday to get any real information, but we did manage to and are planning to mail him this morning.  Sorry for the short notice.
> 
> I will update again once we get a tracking number.



Maybe your baby will be riding along side my babies at some point!!  I always worry when shipping, although I've never had any reason for concern. Hope your shipment and mine go as planned.


----------



## TAWhatley

Sounds good, Jamuko! I'll look forward to getting the tracking #. Hopefully your pijjie will arrive here on Wednesday.

Terry


----------



## Jamuko

Yayy~ poor Pidgey gathered a good amount of attention at the post office, but we managed to send him off without a hitch. =) The woman at the post office seemed very considerate of him and on top of things, so hopefully everything should be fine.

I can't help worrying a bit until I hear of his safe delivery, but I'm sure he'll be fine.

They said he would be delivered to your home at any time by 3 PM tomorrow.  They said someone would need to be there at all times before then to be ready to take him, so hopefully that is alright with you. To keep tabs on him, here is the tracking number (check at http://www.usps.com/ ): EB038829035US !

Oh, and to avoid confusion I had my friend put his home address for the return address (he lives in Richmond). It shouldn't matter, but just in case... I'm going back home soon and I wouldn't want any complications with that.

Thanks again for taking him!! Let's all wish for his safe delivery (along with Lovebirds's pijjies)!


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks, Jamuko! My post office will call me to come pick our pijjie up rather than make him ride around in a postal truck for possibly hours. I'll post back right away as soon as he is here.

Terry


----------



## Jamuko

Alright! Thanks, I am excited for his arrival~

I also just read about your poor Castor and other losses around this time - I am so sorry. =( I also lost my beloved dog of ten years recently, in September. My condolances, and I hope our pijjie-in-transit can hopefully add some cheer to your little pigeon family. =)


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you, Jamuko. It's been a bit rough around here recently with so many losses. I'm sorry for the loss of your dog .. I know it's really tough to lose a beloved companion.

Terry


----------



## Jamuko

I hope everything's alright - it's an hour and a half later than when they said he would arrive...


----------



## TAWhatley

This is the tracking # EB038829035US .. it won't be updated on the post office site until sometime tonight. The bird isn't here yet, but there's still a few minutes before my local post office closes. If he doesn't make it today, I suspect he will be there bright and early in the morning. I usually get called to come and pick up either 7:30-8:00 in the morning or around 4 in the afternoon .. just depends where the bird was coming from.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

I'm hoping & praying for a safe arrival for this bird.


----------



## Lovebirds

I just checked on this bird as well as the ones I shipped. The tracking number for Jamuko's pigeon hasn't even been updated at 6:42 this AM. This is a little scary. The birds I shipped arrived in ME this morning, so I'm sure the Daryl will get hers today. I'm a little disappointed that it took 2 days, but the birds will be fine. I'm glad I made the decision I made........there was one little bird, and I mean tiny and I wanted Daryl to have her, but she was a little on the thin side and I was uneasy about her being in a box for possibly two days, so I kept her here and let the local lady have her.  I would certainly call the PO and find out what is going on with your bird. Hope all is well.........
Sort of funny.........I checked on my birds yesterday morning and it said they were ACCEPTED at the PO at 2:02 PM and ENROUTE at 1:59 PM. PO is pretty good when they can get birds enroute before I even get the birds to the PO. LOL


----------



## Lovebirds

WHEW!!! Seems the bird has arrived in the state of CA. So I guess ALL of our little ones arrived at their destinations safe and sound. Look forward to hearing from Terry now.


----------



## Whitefeather

*Update*

I just checked & the 'package' arrived in Lake Forest at 6:46 this morning.  
I'm sure Terry will be posting soon with the details.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

Yes, looks like the bird is here. The post office isn't open yet, but I'll go on over in a few minutes and be first in line.

Terry

_Label/Receipt Number: EB03 8829 035U S
Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 6:46 AM on December 14, 2006 in LAKE FOREST, CA 92630. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later_


----------



## TAWhatley

*All Is Well ..*

The Post Office called at about 7:55 AM to see if I wanted to come and pick up the bird. After a bit of a wait due to the Christmas rush at the post office, the bird was duly picked up. He seems to be just fine and has been tucking into the water and food since arriving home. This is a handsome blue check .. sure seems to be male to me given his turning and cooing when I peeked in to see how he was.

Pictures later!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Great news, Terry. I'm glad he arrived safely. Look forward to pictures, of course.


----------



## Jamuko

Yayyy Pidgey!!!

I am so happy he is safe and sound now. What a relief. =) He made quite a trip! Tough little guy. He was finally able to fly again, in a way. =)

I can't wait for pictures too.  I can't thank you enough for taking him.


----------



## Whitefeather

Thanks for the update Terry.  
Look forward to pictures as time permits for you.

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT NEWS, TERRY!!!

Look forward to pictures too!!


----------



## Skyeking

One picture...please?


----------



## TAWhatley

Jamuko said:


> Yayyy Pidgey!!!
> 
> I am so happy he is safe and sound now. What a relief. =) He made quite a trip! Tough little guy. He was finally able to fly again, in a way. =)
> 
> I can't wait for pictures too.  I can't thank you enough for taking him.


You're very welcome, and, indeed, Pidgey did fly .. all the way across the United States  

Terry


----------



## Victor

It is nice to see some good news. Bless your heart Terry.


----------



## TAWhatley

Trees Gray said:


> One picture...please?


Geez, Treesa .. that wasn't too subtle    ! Pictures for sure tomorrow. The day kinda got away from me today. I did eventually get around to getting the camera out and was trying to get some good new photos of Shadow only to find that both sets of batteries were terminal cases. So maybe tomorrow .. Pidgey, Shadow, Alex, Pilgrim, and others.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Victor said:


> It is nice to see some good news. Bless your heart Terry.


Thank you, Victor! Yes, it is more than time for good news! 

Terry


----------



## Victor

Hi Terry, Knowing that you are up to your wings in rehabs, rescues and the up coming holidays, I still must ask you a question if I may. How is Jamuko's feral rescue (Pidgey) that was sent to you doing? I have been a bit worried about him.


----------



## TAWhatley

Victor said:


> Hi Terry, Knowing that you are up to your wings in rehabs, rescues and the up coming holidays, I still must ask you a question if I may. How is Jamuko's feral rescue (Pidgey) that was sent to you doing? I have been a bit worried about him.



Hi Victor and all .. Jamuko's Pidgey is doing very well .. we're all settled in here on this end of the journey. This is a very lovely little pijjie, and is in with some of my babies for right now.

Terry


----------



## Aias

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Victor and all .. Jamuko's Pidgey is doing very well .. we're all settled in here on this end of the journey. This is a very lovely little pijjie, and is in with some of my babies for right now.
> 
> Terry


hi terry, just curious as to what became of jamuko's former pigeon. i didnt see any new photos posted.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Aias and all .. he is here and doing just fine. He has become part of the extended family that includes FanTastic and Cherub. I'll get some pics in the next day or so. This and the one following are pictures of Jamuko's Pidgey: http://www.rims.net/2006Dec15/target20.html

Terry


----------



## Victor

Thank you for bringing Jamuko's pigeon up Aias, I was just thinking about him a couple of days ago, and thanks Terry for the update on this special pigeon.


----------



## Aias

de nada victor and thanks terry for posting photos


----------



## Jamuko

Hello! I hope it's not too frowned upon to bump the thread up like this here... =x

I was just coming to check up on Pidgey, and to see if I have missed any photos ^^ I hope you all have been doing well, Pidgey and the others included!!

I went to a petting zoo a couple weeks ago and there were feral pigeons abound as well! It was an unusually warm day and I noticed them doing their mating dances and noises - quite fun to watch, even in the presence of baby goats. =)

Again, hope all has been well for you fine folks of Pigeon-Talk!


----------



## Whitefeather

Jamuko said:


> Hello! *I hope it's not too frowned upon to bump the thread up like this here*... =x
> 
> *I was just coming to check up on Pidgey, and to see if I have missed any photos* ^^ I hope you all have been doing well, Pidgey and the others included!!
> 
> I went to a petting zoo a couple weeks ago and there were feral pigeons abound as well! It was an unusually warm day and I noticed them doing their mating dances and noises - quite fun to watch, even in the presence of baby goats. =)
> 
> Again, hope all has been well for you fine folks of Pigeon-Talk!


Not at all Jamuko.  
It's good to hear from you & hope all is going well.

It's wonderful that you are following Pidgey's progress.  
It looks like the last photo posted was on Feb. 13th.
Terry will be on a bit later & can give you an update.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

Pidgey is doing just great and has become FanTastic's mate .. she really goes for those handsome feral fellows  I'll try to get some new pics in the next couple of days.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

That's a wonderful update, Terry.

FanTastic likes the rugged, outdoorsy, and handsome kind of fellows, huh?


----------



## TAWhatley

Trees Gray said:


> FanTastic likes the rugged, outdoorsy, and handsome kind of fellows, huh?


So it seems .. I felt so bad for her when Peep died and she was all alone. Now she is happily mated to Pidgey.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

TAWhatley said:


> So it seems .. I felt so bad for her when Peep died and she was all alone. Now she is happily mated to Pidgey.
> 
> Terry


There was defenitely more then one reason why Pidgey came to be with you.

I love a happy ending, I hope they have a long and happy life together.


----------



## Whitefeather

TAWhatley said:


> Pidgey is doing just great and has become FanTastic's mate .. *she really goes for those handsome feral fellows * I'll try to get some new pics in the next couple of days.
> 
> Terry


Gotta love it!!  
So glad to hear both are doing well & enjoying each other's company.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC

Terry, I am really happy FanTastic was able to hook up with Pidgey after losing Peep. Things really have a way of working out.


----------



## mr squeaks

Yes, indeed, love can be great the second time around! My best to Fan and Pidge!!


----------



## Reti

What a lovely update.

Reti


----------



## Jamuko

Aww, that is great news! =) I was always sad for Pidgey when he lived out here, all alone. Glad this worked out nicely for the two of them.

Thanks for the updates and comments!!


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Pidgey now with FanTastic*

Well Terry, and Jamuko,

that is great, fantastic news! So happy for them both. 

Larry


----------



## Jamuko

Hello again everyone, ^^

I was looking through Terry's many cute pictures and saw Opal and Onyx, sons of Peep and FanTastic (so, Pidgey's step-sons? ^^ ). They are quite beautiful birds! Since Pidgey and FanTastic are mates now, it has me wondering if they'll have some pretty chicks as well. I'm curious to see what FanTastic looks like though, as I couldn't find any pictures of her! Are there any handy for me to see?

Thanks, and I hope everyone is still doing well~ and much respect to Terry for all that she does. ♥


----------



## TAWhatley

Jamuko said:


> Hello again everyone, ^^
> 
> I was looking through Terry's many cute pictures and saw Opal and Onyx, sons of Peep and FanTastic (so, Pidgey's step-sons? ^^ ). They are quite beautiful birds! Since Pidgey and FanTastic are mates now, it has me wondering if they'll have some pretty chicks as well. I'm curious to see what FanTastic looks like though, as I couldn't find any pictures of her! Are there any handy for me to see?
> 
> Thanks, and I hope everyone is still doing well~ and much respect to Terry for all that she does. ♥


Here's a pic of FanTastic: http://www.rims.net/2005Nov01/target0.html .. there are more, and I'll try to find a better one for you. Yes, Opal and Onyx and Cherub are step fids to Pidgey  All is going well .. they are still sitting on their one egg. Here's a pic of Cherub: http://www.rims.net/2006Oct16/target18.html

Terry


----------



## Jamuko

Hello all!

I hope nobody minds me bumping this thread, but as I told Terry in PM, I was feeding some beautiful black pigeons near my apartment yesterday and it made me think of you guys and my old pal Pidgey.

I'm just checking in to see how things are going, and I hope all is well with everyone here!


----------



## TAWhatley

Jamuko's Pidgey has taken up with an older racing pigeon lady and is now a happily mated pijjie! I'll try to get some pics of the happy couple!

Terry


----------



## Pidgey

I did... what?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley

Pidgey said:


> I did... what?
> 
> Pidgey


Yeah! Shame on you, Pidgey!  

Terry


----------



## Jamuko

Hehe! Goofs 

What happened to FanTastic? Or is that her?


----------



## TAWhatley

Jamuko said:


> Hehe! Goofs
> 
> What happened to FanTastic? Or is that her?


Pidgey was brutalizing FanTastic in his efforts to drive her to the nest. I had to separate them to keep FanTastic from being scalped. Pidgey wasted no time in turning to the older racing pigeon hen, and she didn't and doesn't take any nonsense or rough treatment from him. I think she has definitely taught him how to be a gentleman!  

Terry


----------



## Jamuko

Wow! I didn't know he was such a bully! Guess he learned he had to be when living out on his own like that. Glad to see he found a woman who can put him in his place.


----------



## Nosferatu09

so relieved for the past hour or two i've read through the whole 12 pages... so happy to see that pidgy's doing fine, his story is quite one of struggle from wandering outside with his poor wing and pestered by little annoying bas****s to take in the love of Jamuko and finally shipped Im so happy for him I was dying with worry haha......... but jeez  silly pidgy hurting his pigeon partner -wags finger- good thing this older lady pigeon taught him some manners :O!!

I can almost imagine him being smacked by her wing xDDD


----------



## Jamuko

Hello again!! I hope everyone is doing well!

I just wanted to mention that I'm making a trip out to Los Angeles this summer, at the beginning of July! I'll be there for a week. I've only been to California once before, and it was when I was a kid. This time I'm going to meet some good friends out there, so it should be fun!

I'm going totally out on a limb here, but I'm kinda wondering if it might be possible to visit Pidgey with Terry!  I don't want to impose if that wouldn't be a good idea, but if it would work out, I think it would be really cool! I never would have thought I could see Pidgey again, not to mention meet Terry, for whom I am very grateful =)

I'd understand if you don't want to Terry, but since I'll have the rare chance to be over there, I thought I'd ask. =)


----------



## TAWhatley

Jamuko said:


> I'm going totally out on a limb here, but I'm kinda wondering if it might be possible to visit Pidgey with Terry!  I don't want to impose if that wouldn't be a good idea, but if it would work out, I think it would be really cool! I never would have thought I could see Pidgey again, not to mention meet Terry, for whom I am very grateful =)
> 
> I'd understand if you don't want to Terry, but since I'll have the rare chance to be over there, I thought I'd ask. =)


I think that would be great! Let me know the details of your trip when you get a chance, and we'll see what we can work out!

Terry


----------



## xxmoxiexx

Terry, you live by LA?


----------



## TAWhatley

xxmoxiexx said:


> Terry, you live by LA?


Sort of .. about 60 miles south of LA. I'm in South Orange County in Lake Forest.

Terry


----------

